# NHL 2011/2012 - Now "The Lockout" Thread



## c.jacob (9 Oct 2011)

So the season has begun.  Quite a few new issues and debates that have been going on in the way of headshots and fighting.

GO LEAFS GO

and Welcome back to the Winnipeg Jets


----------



## FlyingDutchman (9 Oct 2011)

Go Jets!


----------



## PuckChaser (9 Oct 2011)

Pugsley said:
			
		

> So the season has begun.  Quite a few new issues and debates that have been going on in the way of headshots and fighting.



While I agree we need to crack down, Shanahan is going overboard with these suspensions. McArthur got 2 regular season games for hitting the guy in the shoulder and the dude took a dive. Same suspension time as Sesito who smashed a guy face first into the boards from 2 feet away. I don't like seeing guys get hurt, but if these suspensions stay up there we'll have no hitting left in the game at all.


----------



## c.jacob (9 Oct 2011)

The OHL has been giving some stiff suspensions for hits.  Many around 15-22 games with hits that didn't result in an injury.


----------



## FlyingDutchman (9 Oct 2011)

Alright, who here has a back up team?  I root for the Winnipeg Jets, but if they get knocked out, then I'll reluctantly cheer for Vancouver.


----------



## HavokFour (9 Oct 2011)

I'm cheering for:

Ottawa
Montreal
New Jersey
and Winnipeg

Unfortunately you can only pick one in the poll.


----------



## cupper (9 Oct 2011)

Caps all the way.

Unfortunately until they reassign Winnipeg to the Western Conference, They won't be my back-up team. So Calgary remains it for me.


----------



## PuckChaser (9 Oct 2011)

FlyingDutchman said:
			
		

> Alright, who here has a back up team?  I root for the Winnipeg Jets, but if they get knocked out, then I'll reluctantly cheer for Vancouver.



Any Canadian team is my backup team, but Montreal's at the bottom of the Canadian team list, with Ottawa a close second-last.


----------



## tango22a (9 Oct 2011)

GO HABS GO!!




tango22a


----------



## BadgerTrapper (9 Oct 2011)

The OP and I are the only people clearly cheering for the Leaf's. Yet 7 people have voted in the poll. We don't have to hide it yet guys! Toronto is off to a good start! 

GO LEAFS.


----------



## PuckChaser (10 Oct 2011)

BadgerTrapper said:
			
		

> The OP and I are the only people clearly cheering for the Leaf's. Yet 7 people have voted in the poll. We don't have to hide it yet guys! Toronto is off to a good start!
> 
> GO LEAFS.



Oh I'm there. If we go 5-0 to start the season I'll know this team is for real this year. I like what I see so far!!


----------



## cupper (10 Oct 2011)

BadgerTrapper said:
			
		

> The OP and I are the only people clearly cheering for the Leaf's. Yet 7 people have voted in the poll. We don't have to hide it yet guys! Toronto is off to a good start!
> 
> GO LEAFS.



Barely. Let the Sens come back with 4 goals in 10 minutes of the third. Gotta wonder.


----------



## PJGary (10 Oct 2011)

I was cheering for the Flames, but I heard they just decided to call it quits for the season and come back next year, guess I'll have to find someone else  .


----------



## aesop081 (10 Oct 2011)

BadgerTrapper said:
			
		

> Toronto is off to a good start!



Just like last year......and the year before....and the year before that......and the year........


----------



## c.jacob (10 Oct 2011)

FlyingDutchman said:
			
		

> Alright, who here has a back up team?  I root for the Winnipeg Jets, but if they get knocked out, then I'll reluctantly cheer for Vancouver.



I do have my other team.

GO PETES GO  ;D



			
				CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> Just like last year......and the year before....and the year before that......and the year........



The year before wasn't a good start at all.  We waited til late November to see a win.


----------



## rmc_wannabe (12 Oct 2011)

GO LEAFS GO!


----------



## LOLslamball (12 Oct 2011)

GO CANUCKS GO 

Not sure of my backup team, hopefully won't need one as in hopefully(and realistically) the Canucks will make it farther than any back up team I would choose.  rooting for the jets for sure though, mostly because of the logo.


----------



## Dou You (12 Oct 2011)

Go Ducks! RPG is gonna kill it once they get in swing! Can't beat the line of Ryan, MVPerry, and Getzlaf...pure beauuuuuuties!


----------



## Jimmy_D (13 Oct 2011)

Montreal and Philly, but when in the event that it comes down to Canadian team or American team, definately have to go with


----------



## c.jacob (17 Oct 2011)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> Oh I'm there. If we go 5-0 to start the season I'll know this team is for real this year. I like what I see so far!!



 Will you settle for 3-0-1?


----------



## AGame (23 Oct 2011)

Go Canucks!!!


----------



## c.jacob (4 Nov 2011)

I'm starting my prayers now that the Leafs being in first place won't be a tease like last season.


----------



## PMedMoe (4 Nov 2011)

AGame said:
			
		

> Go Canucks!!!









Indeed!


----------



## TN2IC (4 Nov 2011)

Go Nordiques!  Go Nordiques!  Go Nordiques!  Go Nordiques! RIP 1972–1995




Now where is my ice tea and sqeeky cheese...   :bowing:


----------



## fire_guy686 (5 Nov 2011)

Go Canucks!!!


----------



## c.jacob (6 Nov 2011)

TN2IC said:
			
		

> Go Nordiques!  Go Nordiques!  Go Nordiques!  Go Nordiques! RIP 1972–1995
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So does this mean you're an avalanche fan?


----------



## TN2IC (19 Nov 2011)

Never!!!


----------



## cupper (19 Nov 2011)

Hopin' the Caps will blow off that funky stink and finally play 60 full minutes of hockey tonight.


LET'S GO CAPS!!!!!


----------



## cupper (19 Nov 2011)

cupper said:
			
		

> Hopin' the Caps will blow off that funky stink and finally play 60 full minutes of hockey tonight.
> 
> 
> LET'S GO CAPS!!!!!



Well, that sucked. 7-1 loss to the Leafs.

Isn't Leafs success a sign of the coming apocalypse?


----------



## vonGarvin (19 Nov 2011)

cupper said:
			
		

> Isn't Leafs success a sign of the coming apocalypse?


No, but it's one of many signs that Hell is getting colder.  Another sign was that I would get promoted beyond my former rank.  That's right, I said "former rank", meaning that there already is a sign (or two) out there 


GO LEAFS GO!


----------



## c.jacob (20 Nov 2011)

Hell freezing over isn't such a bad thing if the leafs pull ahead  :cold:


----------



## c.jacob (22 Nov 2011)

Crosby is back.  Steckel, you know what to do.    :clubinhand:


----------



## cupper (22 Nov 2011)

Pugsley said:
			
		

> Crosby is back.  Steckel, you know what to do.    :clubinhand:



Last year when he was playing for the Caps I would have defended him to the point of dropping the gloves. Now that he's playing for Toronto, not so much. :nod:


----------



## c.jacob (11 Dec 2011)

Up side and down side to Hockey Night in Canada within a week. Down side, no leafs game last night.  Up side, one of our local teams is doing the intro to Hockey Night in Canada on the 17th.


----------



## armyvern (11 Dec 2011)

WhoooooHoooooo!!!

Giddy up Boston!!

Wow, just look at all the delusional Maple Losers ...   >


The Old man sweareth that the Leafs will make it to the first round this year ...  :  ... and that's about it.


----------



## c.jacob (11 Dec 2011)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> The Old man sweareth that the Leafs will make it to the first round this year ...  :  ... and that's about it.




Baby steps


----------



## DogFighting101 (12 Dec 2011)

Pugsley said:
			
		

> Baby steps



Not to bad, only took them about 35 years to start walking... too soon??

And I agree with TN, Bring the Nordique Back!!!


----------



## 2 Cdo (12 Dec 2011)

Bruins for a repeat! Hopefully against Vancouver again just to watch their fans blame everything and everyone else for their teams poor performance in the finals!  8)


----------



## c.jacob (12 Dec 2011)

The only thing I don't get with the Vancouver match.  If my team lost in the finals rival tem or not.  I wouldn't destroy my own city.  I'd go for the other city.  (Not that I would riot and loot, just saying)


----------



## c.jacob (13 Dec 2011)

...and Crosby is out again.


----------



## cupper (13 Dec 2011)

Pugsley said:
			
		

> ...and Crosby is out again.



And this comes as a surprise to whom?


----------



## FlyingDutchman (22 Dec 2011)

I'm sorry leaf fans to bring this horrid news...


http://www.cbc.ca/m/touch/sports/nhl/story/2011/12/21/sp-bieber-leafs.html



> Justin Bieber straps on skates with Maple Leafs
> 
> Pop star's backhand no match for Gustavsson The Canadian Press
> 
> ...


----------



## uptheglens (22 Dec 2011)

FlyingDutchman said:
			
		

> I'm sorry leaf fans to bring this horrid news...
> 
> 
> http://www.cbc.ca/m/touch/sports/nhl/story/2011/12/21/sp-bieber-leafs.html









 :facepalm:


----------



## c.jacob (22 Dec 2011)

So to throw in the debate... With Crosby calling in sick and the hit on Ryan Miller.  What are the opinions on rougness and headshots?  As for goalies. I believe once they're out of the crease they should be fair game as a skater.


----------



## PuckChaser (22 Dec 2011)

Fair game to a point. A goalie can't move or protect himself as well as a player can. Crosby didn't rush back, he's just a victim of bad luck. Hope he can heal up and come back healthy this year or next.


----------



## cupper (23 Dec 2011)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> Fair game to a point. A goalie can't move or protect himself as well as a player can. Crosby didn't rush back, he's just a victim of bad luck. Hope he can heal up and come back healthy this year or next.



Crosby needs to learn how to keep his head up, and be more aware of where he is on the ice and stop skating into other players.



			
				Pugsley said:
			
		

> So to throw in the debate... With Crosby calling in sick and the hit on Ryan Miller.  What are the opinions on rougness and headshots?  As for goalies. I believe once they're out of the crease they should be fair game as a skater.



I read an article recently that had the basic premise that because the game has gotten faster, we're seeing the result now in a significant portion of the concussion injuries. But the interesting spin was that a lot of the blame falls on the rule changes brought in after the lockout in the name of increasing the flow of the game, such as eliminating the two line pass, bringing in the trapezoid, and expanding the amount of stick and obstruction calls.

As for goalies being fair game, I agree that a certain amount of contact should be allowed outside the crease, but *intentionally* running them over should be called every time. However, the goalies also need to be aware of the play and the players as well.


----------



## c.jacob (23 Dec 2011)

cupper said:
			
		

> As for goalies being fair game, I agree that a certain amount of contact should be allowed outside the crease, but *intentionally* running them over should be called every time. However, the goalies also need to be aware of the play and the players as well.



Fair opinion.  Just to clarify though, I didn't believe that a goalie out of the crease means he's a free target, but more that the rules fall as if he was a forward or defenceman.  Running them over to injure them is a penalty as well.  For example, I don't see a legitimate penalty of goalie interference if the goalie is up at the blue line.


----------



## Infanteer (7 Jan 2012)

What a doozie of a rematch between the Canucks and the Bruins.  It had everything; line brawl, penalty shot, great special teams, great saves, special team dominance.  I thought the game was reffed well; Boston has probably the best total-hockey team in the League right now, but when they play dirty hockey, it takes away from what they can really do.

As a result, the Canucks finally made the Bruins pay with 4 PPGs (more than they scored the entire 2011 SCF series) and won.

Go Canucks Go!   ;D


----------



## Scott (8 Jan 2012)

Boston is effing scary right now. Much better as a team than they were last year. I don't buy into too many stats, but take a look at the difference between their goals for and goals against: it's at +68. The next closest is Detroit with +39. That's one hell of a spread. 

Infanteer's right, dirty hockey takes away from their game, but when they can skirt the line between edgy and dirty they are a force, IMO. 

I'm not a Boston fan but I think they are definite Cup favourites when last year they were middle of a pack.


----------



## GnyHwy (8 Jan 2012)

My favourite stat is the +/-.  The  B's hold the top 4 spots and 11 out of the top 30.  No superstars here; just a real team.

http://www.nhl.com/ice/playerstats.htm?fetchKey=20122ALLSASAll&sort=plusMinus&viewName=plusMinus

Go Bruins!!!


----------



## Dou You (9 Jan 2012)

Go Ducks.......

A solid goals for and goals against difference of -34 and a grand total of 3 road wins.

Definitely a contender for the Cup! Watch out Boston!


----------



## PuckChaser (9 Jan 2012)

Gonna be interesting if the Ducks start selling off big name players for prospects and draft pics near the trade deadline. Getzlaf, Bobby Ryan, etc could all be on the market for the right mix of players, albeit it'll be an expensive trade.


----------



## armyvern (17 Jan 2012)

Ohhhhh,

At least I'm an A Cup; Go Bruins!!!


----------



## c.jacob (23 Feb 2012)

Trade deadline coming  up. Time to get the cards out.


----------



## Infanteer (8 Apr 2012)

Another Presidents Trophy for the Canucks.  Next up is Stanley's mug.

I'm actually rooting for Boston in the east (sorry Ottawa) - a 7 game rematch in the final would be epic (and likely result in body bags).


----------



## PuckChaser (8 Apr 2012)

Infanteer said:
			
		

> I'm actually rooting for Boston in the east (sorry Ottawa) - a 7 game rematch in the final would be epic (and likely result in body bags).



Canuck body bags. They won't have the heart for a 7-game grind series just like last year.


----------



## Infanteer (8 Apr 2012)

Different team - we have some very physical players now that can put Marchand down when he gets up to his usual tricks.  It'd be a grinder like that game in January x 7.


----------



## PuckChaser (8 Apr 2012)

Not as many as Boston has. Marchand is just the tip of the iceberg, he's a skill player with an Avery-esque streak to get under your skin. Boston has skill players with size that can dominate the play. Vancouver just doesn't have it, President's trophy or not, I don't see them making it out of the Conference Finals.


----------



## Infanteer (8 Apr 2012)

We'll just have to see - with Tim Thomas back to mere mortal level play, Boston may not even make it past Washington.  I guess we can save the trash talking for June....


----------



## cupper (8 Apr 2012)

Infanteer said:
			
		

> Boston may not even make it past Washington.



From your post to the hockey god's eyes.


----------



## armyvern (8 Apr 2012)

Go Boston!!  :bunny:


----------



## cupper (9 Apr 2012)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Go Boston!!  :bunny:



That bunny ain't gonna help them much Vern. >


----------



## Scott (9 Apr 2012)

I hate to burst your bubble, but anyone who's even paid the sigh test attention to the NHL the last few years knows that Washington is always ready to implode this time of year. And this year, at a -8 on GF/GA, when the only other team in the playoffs in the negative is Florida...well...They're going against a goalie who has proven to be beatable only with a gun from April to June, so I don't hold much hope for them. I am not saying that the Caps can't surprise anyone but I do not think they have as much goaltending, defence, offence and nastiness.

Elsewhere:
The Rangers aren't going to break much of a sweat against the Senators.

New Jersey walks all over Florida and proves yet again that the way they seed teams is stupid. I don't exactly [imind[/i] the current setup in the way that ir produced match ups for this year but I think it could be more fair.

Pittsburgh and Philly is the one that will be a war (more than Boston/Washington) and IF the Penguins come out of that series they might just get taken out in the next, especially if they are facing Boston, due to being physically beat up/defence hurting. If Philly makes it out of that one then I think all bets are off.

I don't watch enough of the Western conference to be able to offer up much...but two President's trophies in a row is nothing to sneeze at with the Canucks. Plus I think they're starting to click even more. But Luongo is always a wild card for me.

St. Louis has the best goaltending in the league from a pure TGA standpoint (surpassingly, so does LA) and every year seems to prove that the guy between the pipes can steal a tough series and give the rest motivation. They're playing San Jose, the Washington of the West.

I think Nashville/Detroit has the makings of a great future rivalry and could go 7, easily.

Chicago/Phoenix - I never vote for Phoenix, on anything.


----------



## 2 Cdo (9 Apr 2012)

Infanteer said:
			
		

> Another Presidents Trophy for the Canucks.  Next up is Stanley's mug.



If they go with Schneider will they make it to the finals, only to lose to the Bruins again! 8)


----------



## Dou You (9 Apr 2012)

Why isn't anyone picking the Leafs to win...






_......the Draft Lottery?_  ;D


----------



## cupper (9 Apr 2012)

Scott said:
			
		

> I hate to burst your bubble, but anyone who's even paid the sigh test attention to the NHL the last few years knows that Washington is always ready to implode this time of year.



Scott, I hate to burst YOUR bubble ....

Yeah, I got nothin'. :-\

I'm just hoping that this year they go further than the past 4 years, based on the fact that they had to work for every point they earned.


----------



## Scott (9 Apr 2012)

cupper,

It has never hurt my feelings to see them get run from the playoffs on a rail. However, Ovie has seemed much more mellow this year and so I can relent just a little bit* and allow that they did earn their place. I just don't think you ought to put anything into hock to bet on them.

*Crosby's recent BS has made him more of a target for my disdain. Say what you want about Don Cherry but he had it right about the guy for a long time. I am growing tired of that type of play from anyone, let alone one of the most prominent faces of the game. I am also pretty pissed off at the two faced approach the NHL has adopted - Mario threatens to leave the league, threatens to move the team to KC, and what does he get? Nothing. John Torterella (I am no fan of his) has some choice words about the "favourite son" and he gets fined? WTF? Then, Mike Milbury (I tolerate him slightly more than Torts) has a retraction coerced from him {I am supposing this is what happened} Pittsburgh HAS developed into one of the single dirtiest teams in the NHL, because of the NHL.

Now I have to find out if I can get some TV updates when in Cuba in two weeks. I know it's near sacrilege to watch TV while vacationing, but I don't think there's anything wrong with, perhaps, trying to catch the late game(s)


----------



## Occam (9 Apr 2012)

Dou You said:
			
		

> Why isn't anyone picking the Leafs to win...
> 
> 
> 
> _......the Draft Lottery?_  ;D



I saw Kessel, Bozak, Komisarek and Phaneuf playing yesterday, and they were looking pretty good.  

Four perfect drives off the first tee at Royal Montreal Golf Club.   ;D


----------



## Dou You (9 Apr 2012)

Occam said:
			
		

> I saw Kessel, Bozak, Komisarek and Phaneuf playing yesterday, and they were looking pretty good.
> 
> Four perfect drives off the first tee at Royal Montreal Golf Club.   ;D



I'm quite surprised that none of the players you mentioned won the Masters this weekend. They have just had so much practice over the last few years...


----------



## cupper (9 Apr 2012)

Scott said:
			
		

> cupper,
> 
> It has never hurt my feelings to see them get run from the playoffs on a rail. However, Ovie has seemed much more mellow this year and so I can relent just a little bit* and allow that they did earn their place. I just don't think you ought to put anything into hock to bet on them.
> 
> ...



I agree with you on the whole Crosby issue. But I'm rather biased in some people's mind since I am a Cap's fan in living in Washington. But having seen him as a player in midget and atom level, and watched him in the QMJHL I had developed my opinion of him long before I was living in DC. 

And I have to agree that the NHL does make their own problem by treating him as the blessed one. There wasn't much uproar when Savard was concussed the first time. But Crosby gets nailed, and all hell breaks loose and the league turns itself inside out to make itself look like it's doing something about it. And how was the Lindros era any different.

As for the Cap's playoff history, believe me it's frustrating having watched all 82 games each season, only to watch them die by their own making i early in the playoffs. And there is really no explanation for why, except "They weren't ready or mature enough". Well it's been 4 years, now going into the 5th. Can't use that one this time.

It's too bad that the goaltending could be a problem, but having watched Holtby over the past couple of years, he does have the potential to be a Dryden, Roy or Ward and surprise everyone.


----------



## c.jacob (9 Apr 2012)

I'm looking at Lacrosse season now.  Peterborough Lakers for the Mann Cup!!! :golf-cart:


----------



## OldSolduer (10 Apr 2012)

Go Vancouver! 

Many of the current Canucks were Moose at one time. And lets remember it takes a team to win the Cup, not just the goalie. 

As for the Sid the Kid situation, say what you like. He was mugged by that rookie who tore his helmet off - no call. Sid retaliates - no call. Punk rookie cross checks the Kid in the back - that is when the Penguin equivalent of a Dave Semenko needed to drop the gloves and pummel the rookie into submission. 

Who created the mess? The NHL and its spotty on again off again officiating.  I am not saying skill players get a free ride but the BS I see on the ice sometimes makes me curse at the TV.


----------



## cupper (10 Apr 2012)

Until they teach the seeing eye dogs to skate, we're stuck with crap officiating. :nod:


----------



## bridges (12 Apr 2012)

Scott said:
			
		

> two President's trophies in a row is nothing to sneeze at with the Canucks. Plus I think they're starting to click even more. But Luongo is always a wild card for me.



Agreed - until we know on any given night whether Lu is "on" or "off", it's hard to predict how far that team will go.  Kind of like the Jays with their closers.

It'd be great to see more Canadian teams in the playoffs - but I'm so thrilled to have the Jets back, nothing else matters much.  Go Jets!!!


----------



## OldSolduer (12 Apr 2012)

Again, a bad call mars a game. Briere was so far offside a sniper couldn't have hit him. 

I never heard what the explanation from the NHL was. If I was Pittsburgh management I'd lobby hard to make sure that crew doesn't officiate another game in this series.


----------



## Scott (12 Apr 2012)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> Again, a bad call mars a game. Briere was so far offside a sniper couldn't have hit him.
> 
> I never heard what the explanation from the NHL was. If I was Pittsburgh management I'd lobby hard to make sure that crew doesn't officiate another game in this series.



I'm pretty sure it would just be, "missed call". Just because it went against the Pens does not a conspiracy make. There were other blown calls last night as well as there being makeup calls - it happens. 

I'll give it a few games before I start in on officiating. I'd sacrifice the odd blown call to get rid of inconsistency.


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (12 Apr 2012)

In all my (few) years, I have very very seldom seen linesman blow an offside call. In fact, you may notice that in about 99% of the close cases where the HNIC crew is unsure and looks at the replay in slowmo, it was the linesman that was right (the same can not be said for the referees).

The real mistake of that poor linesman was getting caught off position. He jumped the gun going for the red line before the last opposing team player had retreated past it. They are supposed to be on their blue line, unless they are supporting the opposing lineman for a face off or running down an icing call. In the playoffs or during games with more "intensity", they cheat towards the end where the play is and go near the red line so as to be able to quickly get in if some post-whistle activity occurs. But they should not cheat that way while the opposing team still has players behind them. Look at the replay and you will see that in this case he was a third of the way between the blue and red lines when he made his call - had he been on, he would have whistled the play dead.

So overall, IMO we should lay off the linesman unless bad calls become a habit.


----------



## cupper (14 Apr 2012)

It's looking like the Washington / Boston series if going to be a tough low-scoring one. I've been very impressed with the solid goal tending from Holtby. He still has to pick his times to be aggressive better, but all in all, he's played up to expectations.

Philly / Pittsburgh is turning out not to be the blood fest I was expecting. And the Pens are struggling. Perhaps they need to stop listening to the media hype and start playing like they want to win.

Ottawa / NY is the blood fest that I was expecting in Philly / Pittsburgh. And Ottawa seems to have found the game that they had with the Rangers through the regular season.

And true to form, the officiating is playing it's part.


----------



## OldSolduer (15 Apr 2012)

Shea Weber should have been sat for minimum two games. Ramming your opponents head into th glass is crap.

The muay thai elbow that guy (Burns?) threw should be minimum two.

Now the Phoenix goalie was run....hit to the head by Shaw. The right call was made....five and an early shower.

The NHL really should drop the instigator rule....


----------



## Scott (15 Apr 2012)

Shea Webber got what he deserved for the incident, IMO. Don Cherry did a great breakdown on why Webber did what he did, and the poor little Wing wasn't hurt from the incident (and if Webber were suspended for his actions then you'd have to imagine at least a fine for the hit) I think it's much ado about nothing, Jim. It's the playoffs.

The instigator rule should go. That will not change the fact that one dimensional fighters no longer have a place in the game but it will ensure that some of the antics are not gotten away with.

Pittsburgh just might be done. Hello the new version of the Caps. And I won't shed a tear what with the chief whiner of the league being in their employ. Before I'm attacks for that, I like Sidney Crosby. I am a fan. If he left some of the BS out of his game I'd be fine with him. But he hasn't, even after he swore off of it when he returned.

Washington has some game and I think the series is going to get more nasty. I am also thinking we're going to see one of those marathon OT games like the Caps/Flyers of the 80s and 90s. How does Milan Lucic look like there is not a helmet made that's big enough for him? ;D Caps goalie is impressive. Someone please piledrive Brad Marchand, I am getting sick of him.

It's a human game and so calls are always going to be missed.


----------



## cupper (15 Apr 2012)

Scott said:
			
		

> Pittsburgh just might be done. Hello the new version of the Caps. And I won't shed a tear what with the chief whiner of the league being in their employ. Before I'm attacks for that, I like Sidney Crosby. I am a fan. If he left some of the BS out of his game I'd be fine with him. But he hasn't, even after he swore off of it when he returned.


 :goodpost: - And I've never liked Crosby, starting from his time playing in Cole Harbor as a whiney little kid.



			
				Scott said:
			
		

> Someone please piledrive Brad Marchand, I am getting sick of him.


 :cheers: I agree with you. The "Little Ball of Hate" is starting to become another Matt Cooke. He can play well, but his need to stir up crap takes away from his value as a player.



			
				Scott said:
			
		

> It's a human game and so calls are always going to be missed.



I'll give you that, but when you get calls like the one where Toews was sent to the box for goaltender interference after Smith throws the block on him, you begin to question how these guys could be calling at this level.

And can we please get rid of the delay of game call for puck over the glass?


----------



## Scott (15 Apr 2012)

I don't like *anyone* who has yapping and bitching as a part of their game. I got tired of Darcy Tucker, Sean Avery, Jaarko Ruutu, among others. Crosby doesn't need to do it and it only seems like a big old temper tantrum every time he does. There are other players in the same skill category as him who don't see the need for it.

Comparing Cooke and Marchand is a bit of a stretch for me.

Missed calls and inconsistency are not the same thing. That linesman missed an offside the other night. The same night there was an icing let go (which also led to a goal)...but those are not the same beast as calls made for one thing and not another.

I am not sure where I am for the delay of game call and think the opponents of it have a great point. I believe the icing rule leads to more stress than a 5-4 power play would where you can, as a matter of course, ice the puck as a defence. I'd suppose that the new icing rule should lead to penalty calls because teams are tired and sloppy, but then we'd be right back to a consistency thing because we know the last minute of a close playoff game the refs like to put their whistles away.


----------



## cupper (15 Apr 2012)

Scott said:
			
		

> Missed calls and inconsistency are not the same thing.



I agree. If the league has a problem in officiating it's consistency. Both game to game, and period to period.

And as for putting the whistles away in the final few minutes of a close game,,or in overtime, I get that you don't want the officials being responsible for shifting the momentum and influencing the game. BUt if you've been calling things tight for the first 50 minutes, not calling it in the last 10 does exactly that.

Biggest inconsistency I see is calling of goaltender interference. Especially when the rule book clearly spells it out, with multiple examples covering all possible situations. ANd they still vary from official to official in how it gets called.


----------



## Scott (15 Apr 2012)

Yes, the goalie interference thing has gotten bad at almost all levels of hockey (it has to start to be corrected somewhere)

Just last year a kid nearly dies in the dressing room after being blindsided late in an out of reach game by the other team's goon. Cops investigated, no charges, but the kid has never been the same. Still a great goalie but not near as dominant. This was his last year in Junior, so effectively the goon got what he aimed for.

This season I was at a game where the local tendy got run to the tune of 8 stitches. Then the other goalie gets run in retaliation and a line brawl starts. The one fight rule in Junior has a part to play in this, the suspensions have a part to play in this, and the refs not being consistent have a huge part to play in this. And that's on the amateur level. At the pro level the stakes are even higher and people will go further. So where's Sherriff Shanny for the goalies?


----------



## Scott (15 Apr 2012)

I just watched Franzen's blatant spear on the Predator's bench. He should be getting some supplemental discipline for that boneheaded move. I don't care if they are getting under your skin, that kind of shit is way wrong.

Oh, and watching some online clips of John Torterella getting angry. Is it just me or is Torts the new Lindy Ruff - outraged about...something, anything. Comparing the Rangers' hit on Alfie, a dirty elbow, with the clean, albeit somewhat high, shoulder your man took is idiotic, go bluster elsewhere.


----------



## Infanteer (15 Apr 2012)

I must say, I am enjoying the circus show called Philly vs Pitt.  Defence?  What's that?  Goaltending - who needs it?!?  Only in this kind of 1970s series could a goalie like Bryz have a 4.00+ GAA and still be 3-0....


----------



## Scott (15 Apr 2012)

I rather enjoyed Crosby's "fight". I hope some of his biggest fans were watching that - especially after all of his claims to be done with "that stuff". And the whacking at Bryz's glove hand? What was that? Cheap and dirty. More and more people are catching on to his antics.

Oh, and Asham? He needs to sit down for 3 games. IMO, it was a clean hit and Asham, a repeat offender IIRC, lost the plot and went all thug like. Bullshit.

I saw the clip of Mario looking on. I wonder if he gets the irony of this considering he was all up in arms about the goonery a little while back.


----------



## OldSolduer (15 Apr 2012)

Facebook post I put up:

"To the Penguins and the Flyers - niether of you deserve to play in the NHL. Your antics belong in the bush league. Stop the cheap crap and play freakin hockey. 158 minutes in penalties? If I were the GM of either team I'd be looking to dock the players some money. RIP Mike, Kimberly and all our fallen!!

 Furthermore - to the Board of Governors - drop the "instigator" rule and go after the chickensh*ts who give face washes then run and hide at the first sign of a Domi, Probert or Asham come your way. Tired of the antics."

Yes I am tired of the twerps who beak off then turtle as soon as a tough guy looks their way. The instigator rule has to go.

Crosby may be our current target for "whininess" but The Great One used to call penalties, mostly for the too men men call. And the officials would listen to him.

Chris Chelios was penalized one night and ranted at the ref for 10 minutes. Every call, even the marginal players, whine.

 Someone should remind them that there are a few hundred thousand of us that would have killed for ONE SHIFT with one NHL team, and stop making a mockery of the game.

Rant ends....for now.


----------



## Scott (16 Apr 2012)

Sorry, Jim, I can't agree entirely. I am not talking about Chelios, Gretzky, Messier or Darren Puppa - I am talking about, arguably, the best player in the game today, the guy that the NHL is hoping stays healthy for a very long time so that he remains a fan draw, the dude who was at least a small part of the push to go after concussions and head shots. The guy who stated, clearly, that he was "done with this stuff" (and I know he meant he was "done" with the same BS he pulled yesterday)

I am going to read Crosby his horoscope: some day, likely soon, someone is going to get hold of him when no one can ride in to save him. And they are going to pummel Sidney. And he will deserve every single shot (the way he is playing now) How many times does it have to be said before he catches on? It ain't just us fans telling him.

I do agree that some of the stuff has to go and I do agree that dropping the instigator would be more good harmful. It would make some of these guys account for themselves, it would allow teams the option of dressing that fourth liner who might only play 5 minutes and it would hold certain players accountable. I've never been a fan of the staged fight, but tuning someone up because they'v earned it is fine in my books. 

Crosby ought to thank God that Hartnell never got hold of him.


----------



## PuckChaser (16 Apr 2012)

Scott said:
			
		

> I do agree that some of the stuff has to go and I do agree that dropping the instigator would be more good harmful. It would make some of these guys account for themselves, it would allow teams the option of dressing that fourth liner who might only play 5 minutes and it would hold certain players accountable. I've never been a fan of the staged fight, but tuning someone up because they'v earned it is fine in my books.



I'd agree here, but stipulate we have stiff penalties for fighting someone who isn't willing to go. Matt Carkner is a perfect example, blindsides a guy, punches him 10 times while holding him on the ground and he only gets 1 game? Shannahan is doing a horrible job of discipline, its so all over the map its not even funny. He should have gotten 3 games and Hagelin gotten 1, his elbow was penalized and clearly an accident from a first-time offender.


----------



## Scott (16 Apr 2012)

I think you're comparing apples to bowling balls, the incidents are different, the players different, the outcomes different.

IMO, they both deserved 3 games. Carkner got off very light and Hagelin got exactly what he deserved for a targeted elbow and injuring a player.


----------



## PuckChaser (16 Apr 2012)

Incidents aren't different, they're both hits to the head are they not? Its not a fight if the other guy is on the ground turtled. Hagelin has 24 PM for the whole season, he's not a dirty player and texted Alfredsson after the game to apologize. In no way was that a targetted elbow, he didn't even lead with it. Carkner said Boyle deserved it and was not remorseful.


----------



## OldSolduer (16 Apr 2012)

Some "players" need a good tuning up. You know the kind - the facewashers who hide behind the linesman when the real players confront them. Or those that shoot their mouths off expecting no retribution. 

Anyone on here old enough to remember Ken Linsman?


----------



## Scott (16 Apr 2012)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> Incidents aren't different, they're both hits to the head are they not? Its not a fight if the other guy is on the ground turtled. Hagelin has 24 PM for the whole season, he's not a dirty player and texted Alfredsson after the game to apologize. In no way was that a targetted elbow, he didn't even lead with it. Carkner said Boyle deserved it and was not remorseful.



You've been watching different clips then I have then. It was worthy of the three games. So was Carkner's BS, as stated already.

Carkner started swinging before the other guy turtled and the dude has a chance to go but didn't want to. Carkner kept it up and has earned his place but, IMO, wasn't punished enough for it. That's what I mean by apples and bowling balls. I am more than happy to talk nuances of the game when people can admit that certain plays are different. Someone bowling a goalie over is not =/= to a two handed high stick to the mush.

Jim, I would suggest that Sidney is the one in need of a serious tuning up. By coaches, team mates and by opponents. That or he's just left alone because he will get say with this horseshit when he arrives at the IIHF Championships in a couple of week's time.

I remember Linsman. I also remember Probert, McSorley and a whole host of others. None of those people were angelic all of the time and they did no always follow their "code", either. But I see more apples and bowling balls - it's different today. Not better, just different.


----------



## krustyrl (16 Apr 2012)

I for one, am enjoying the Philly- Pittsburgh series.  It's been a very long time since I've seen the game played with that much intensity. Granted there are some buffoon activities but the good old days of hard hitting grinding hockey disappeared.  It's also probably putting butts in the seats too.!  

Players that do stupid things on the ice (for the most part) are getting penalized and putting their teams at a disadvantage. That's why there are referees and penalties.  I don't like the head shots that have been delivered and agree they should be dealt with in a severe manner, although I would also like to see the instigator rule gone.  Been a while since I've seen the 3rd man-in rule used.

I am a fan of the rock'em sock'em brand of hockey.    :2c:

 :hockey:


----------



## bridges (16 Apr 2012)

Hockey these days seems to be all about hitting - who's doing it, who's avoiding it, who deserves sanctions & how severe.  It's as if the playmaking, puck handling, power play, penalty-killing & other aspects of the game don't even matter anymore - they've been completely overshadowed.  

I would kill (so to speak) to watch a good, clean, skilled game - not necessarily devoid of body checks, but where they're not everyone talks about afterwards, because they're so busy talking about the amazing speed, flow, passing, saves and goals.   

As always, with hockey fans, hope reigns supreme.


----------



## Scott (16 Apr 2012)

bridges said:
			
		

> I would kill (so to speak) to watch a good, clean, skilled game - not necessarily devoid of body checks, but where they're not everyone talks about afterwards, because they're so busy talking about the amazing speed, flow, passing, saves and goals.



Check out CIS hockey. Not perfect, no game ever will be, but they do root out the BS pretty effectively.

I like Rock 'Em, Sock 'Em as well and I enjoy, as Brian Burke would put it, truculence. But I do not enjoy the current level of stick work, whining and two faced play.


----------



## OldSolduer (16 Apr 2012)

Scott said:
			
		

> Check out CIS hockey. Not perfect, no game ever will be, but they do root out the BS pretty effectively.
> 
> I like Rock 'Em, Sock 'Em as well and I enjoy, as Brian Burke would put it, truculence. But I do not enjoy the current level of stick work, whining and two faced play.



I prefer the World Juniors. They play harder and with less garbage than the "pros" do.

Where do the "pros"  learn to whine like that? Is there a school for that?


----------



## bridges (16 Apr 2012)

Scott said:
			
		

> Check out CIS hockey. Not perfect, no game ever will be, but they do root out the BS pretty effectively.
> 
> I like Rock 'Em, Sock 'Em as well and I enjoy, as Brian Burke would put it, truculence. But I do not enjoy the current level of stick work, whining and two faced play.



Truculence...  ;D    Yes, exactly.

Good tip about CIS hockey - thanks.  I'll check it out.  I wonder how often their games come up on the cable/satellite specialty channels... I was going to cave this fall and get the TSN-Jets channel anyway, so if there's some CIS coverage in there too, great.

IIHF world championships start in 17 days....


----------



## bridges (16 Apr 2012)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> I prefer the World Juniors. They play harder and with less garbage than the "pros" do.



Yes, exactly.  All juniors levels - I've seen the Brandon Wheat Kings, Ottawa 67s, good hockey.  Same holds true for baseball - the Ottawa Fat Cats play 100%, all the time, and actually made the playoff finals last fall.  Maybe they're just hungrier.  Whatever the reason, a refreshing change from pro sports in general.


----------



## matthew1786 (16 Apr 2012)

Here's hoping to the Canucks' come back.  :cheers:


----------



## OldSolduer (16 Apr 2012)

matthew1786 said:
			
		

> Here's hoping to the Canucks' come back.  :cheers:



Don't hold your breath. I hope so too....but the fat lady is tuning up.


----------



## cupper (16 Apr 2012)

Looks like the zebras have been told to crack down on anything that could get out of hand. Watching the first of the Caps - Bruins game, and there was a minor scrum in the corner after a whistle. The officials immediately went to both benches and appeared to read the riot act to both coaches.


----------



## Infanteer (16 Apr 2012)

Canucks are gonna have to make it epic!  Having watched Chicago come to within 1 goal of a 3-0 comeback last season ought to serve as a reminder for them....


----------



## c.jacob (16 Apr 2012)

Came across this one today.


----------



## Scott (17 Apr 2012)

Two great games last night! Ottawa/Rangers had to be a bit of a heartbreaker for the Sens, I thought they deserved it but do not free that Lunqvist stood on his head near as much as the announcers thought. He was great, sure, but not epic. He's beatable if you can get past the throng of bodies first.

I only saw the last few minutes of the Bruins/Caps game so I can't comment much but it must be horrible to lose on a shot tipped by your own D. Lucic playing with his hate face on always warms my heart and Ovie seems to have calmed his goal celebrations a bit and looks focused.

I notice that the suspensions and fines are starting to be dished out to the Pens now, which is good. Don Cherry was defending Crosby's play, and I disagree, but perhaps Don is on to something in saying that this is just how he's going to play. 

Thought the refs were a little inconsistent in the Ottawa game but not enough to decide the outcome.


----------



## 2 Cdo (17 Apr 2012)

Only 14 more wins for the Bruins! :cheers:


----------



## OldSolduer (17 Apr 2012)

2 Cdo said:
			
		

> Only 14 more wins for the Bruins! :cheers:


If the Canucks bow out and I think they will......GO BOSTON!!!


----------



## 2 Cdo (17 Apr 2012)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> If the Canucks bow out and I think they will......GO BOSTON!!!



Not even remotely a fan of the Canucks but I am very disappointed that they won't make it to the finals. 

Just to see them lose to the Bruins again!  8)


----------



## Infanteer (17 Apr 2012)

2 Cdo said:
			
		

> Not even remotely a fan of the Canucks but I am very disappointed that they won't make it to the finals.
> 
> Just to see them lose to the Bruins again!  8)



We'll take whatever support we can!


----------



## 2 Cdo (17 Apr 2012)

Infanteer said:
			
		

> We'll take whatever support we can!



Do you honestly think it'll help? I take some joy in seeing both Vancouver and Pittsburgh down 3-0 when the TSN "experts" predicted a Vancouver Pittsburgh final! Proof that TSN's "experts" don't know much about playoff hockey. 8)


----------



## PuckChaser (17 Apr 2012)

Nobody predicted the baseball scores of the Flyers/Pens series. When your team is scoring 4-5 goals a game, they shouldn't be down 3 games.

Vancouver losing to LA was called by a lot of sports reporters, just no one expected it to be this close to a sweep. Quick is hot in goal, and Vancouver plays in a very weak division giving them an easy shot at the conference lead every year until Calgary and Edmonton step it up.


----------



## bridges (17 Apr 2012)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> Vancouver plays in a very weak division giving them an easy shot at the conference lead every year until Calgary and Edmonton step it up.



Which makes me wonder how that will bode for the Jets if they're moved to the Northwest - although we won't have to worry about that for at least another year.   

Either way it's quite a change from the Smythe days of the 80s, when that whole division was fairly strong.


----------



## c.jacob (17 Apr 2012)

2 Cdo said:
			
		

> I take some joy in seeing both Vancouver and Pittsburgh down 3-0 when the TSN "experts" predicted a Vancouver Pittsburgh final! Proof that TSN's "experts" don't know much about playoff hockey. 8)



+1  ;D


----------



## Scott (17 Apr 2012)

Shared with the usual caveats:
http://www.thehockeynews.com/articles/46782-NHL-being-dragged-back-into-the-dark-ages.html#disqus_thread

I am done with the Hockey News just as soon as my subscription expires. I am sick and tired of one sided reporting - and by that I mean on both sides of the debate. Unfortunately THN seems to only spout off about one side. 

I found it hilarious, a few months ago, when, opposite to Ken Campbell's usual whining diatribe about the need for no fighting in the game, there was an advert for the movie "Goon" Irony at its best.


----------



## OldSolduer (17 Apr 2012)

bridges said:
			
		

> Which makes me wonder how that will bode for the Jets if they're moved to the Northwest - although we won't have to worry about that for at least another year.



The Jets played very well at home this year, less so on the road. IMO they need another centre, first/second line and a good solid stay at home defenceman. Pavelec was great in net for the most part, with Mason as a capable back up. 
The arena (MTS Centre) is judged to be one of the loudest buildings in the NHL. The crowd can be intimidating and can give the team a boost. 

OK enough - how about them Coyotes?


----------



## CountDC (17 Apr 2012)

Go Wings!!

Go Sens! Ok Alfie!!   I actually wouldn't mind the Sens winning one simply because I like Alfie and would to see him get it before he retires.


----------



## bridges (17 Apr 2012)

Yep, the Jets did well and were over .500, but their road game needs work.  

Seems like NYR could be in the final four, but I wouldn't place bets as to who will take the cup this year.  Before last weekend, I would have said Pittsburgh could do it.


----------



## GnyHwy (17 Apr 2012)

*BRUUUUUUUU[size=36pt]WINS!!!!!!!!![/size]*


----------



## armyvern (17 Apr 2012)

GnyHwy said:
			
		

> *BRUUUUUUUU[size=36pt]WINS!!!!!!!!![/size]*



 :cheers:

See you next year too at the threepeat!!  >


----------



## Scott (18 Apr 2012)

Aaron Asham got four games. I think that's fair.

Now on to Raffi Torres. He clearly left his feet and has a history of huge hits although I am unsure of his suspension history.

Great game between the Predators and Wings last night and I won't shed one tear if Detroit is bounced.


----------



## PuckChaser (18 Apr 2012)

Torres has 2 suspensions (4 games and 2 games) and a fine (elbow to head) in the last 2 years. I think he's gonna get a fairly lengthy suspension, at least 8 games. He clearly left his feet before impact and targeted the head. The timing of the hit was perfect, the execution was absolutely brutal.


----------



## 2 Cdo (18 Apr 2012)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> Torres has 2 suspensions (4 games and 2 games) and a fine (elbow to head) in the last 2 years. I think he's gonna get a fairly lengthy suspension, at least 8 games. He clearly left his feet before impact and targeted the head. The timing of the hit was perfect, the execution was absolutely brutal.



Torres brings nothing to the game but a complete disrespect for any opposing players. If Shanahan does nothing then it will be up to Chicago to remove him themselves!

With all the Bruins haters calling them the dirtiest team ever isn't it funny that their series with Washington is probably the least dirty. 8)

Except for the repeated cross-checks to the face by Washington players.


----------



## OldSolduer (18 Apr 2012)

IMO all this crap started years ago, and the way junior players (14 and 15 year olds) were taught to play - anything goes. I've witnessed them crosscheck and elbow each other in the face repeatedly. Due to the fact that no one loses any chicklets because of the bubble wrap modern hockey players are dressed in, nothing is done to curb this crap.

It all starts when they start bodychecking. Coaches encourage crappy cheap play and dives (no way you say - come to Winnipeg and watch the 11-12 year olds).

I coached hockey for 1/2 season - and I will never do it again. Its utterly sickening what parents expect and to hear their prodigy isn't a Great One sets them off.

Sportsmanship in minor hockey is a myth and that myth is carried on in the NHL.


----------



## Scott (18 Apr 2012)

2 Cdo said:
			
		

> Torres brings nothing to the game but a complete disrespect for any opposing players. If Shanahan does nothing then it will be up to Chicago to remove him themselves!
> 
> With all the Bruins haters calling them the dirtiest team ever isn't it funny that their series with Washington is probably the least dirty. 8)
> 
> Except for the repeated cross-checks to the face by Washington players.



I don't think Torres can be put in the same league as some of the other malcontents but I haven't seen much of him.

I don't think Boston's a dirty team but Marchand is a liability and proves it almost every game. Does the risk of him doing something stupid outweigh the potential rewards? =/=


----------



## Infanteer (18 Apr 2012)

Torres is a habitual headhunter.  He was a liability for us last season.  I hope he gets chucked for the rest of the playoffs as he is dangerous.


----------



## krustyrl (18 Apr 2012)

I'm just looking forward to tonites Philly-Pens game.  Desperation for Crosby and his team and plenty of momentum for the Flyers. 
Game on.!!!


----------



## OldSolduer (18 Apr 2012)

krustyrl said:
			
		

> I'm just looking forward to tonites Philly-Pens game.  Desperation for Crosby and his team and plenty of momentum for the Flyers.
> Game on.!!!



I hope the Pens play hockey for a change. MMA and WWE isn't cutting it.  :facepalm:


----------



## Scott (18 Apr 2012)

Well, Torres has been banned indefinitely pending an in person hearing on the 20th. According to nhl.com the hearing was set for today but put off at Torres' and the NHLPA's request. Given how they handle such matters it would seem that Torres knows he's in for a long period of sitting down.

Good.


----------



## cupper (18 Apr 2012)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> I hope the Pens play hockey for a change. MMA and WWE isn't cutting it.  :facepalm:



Well, it appears you got your wish. Too bad Philly failed to show up.


----------



## Infanteer (19 Apr 2012)

What's the answer for Jonathan Quick?

Cory Schneider!


----------



## jparkin (19 Apr 2012)

Infanteer said:
			
		

> What's the answer for Jonathan Quick?
> 
> Cory Schneider!



Just what the 'nucks needed! It's about time we scored on the power play too.


----------



## 211RadOp (20 Apr 2012)

My daughter sent me this yesterday. It is currently posted on my office door.


----------



## bridges (20 Apr 2012)

Now, now...

Aren't his current difficulties linked to a concussion?


----------



## cupper (20 Apr 2012)

Shouldn't that be Ilya Bryzgalov? Or even Marc Andre Fleury?  >


----------



## cupper (22 Apr 2012)

I really really hate the Penguins this year. They are forcing me to cheer for the Flyers. >


----------



## c.jacob (22 Apr 2012)

cupper said:
			
		

> I really really hate the Penguins this year. They are forcing me to cheer for the Flyers. >




I'm with you


----------



## armyvern (22 Apr 2012)

Keep Going Boston!!

That is all.   ;D


----------



## cupper (22 Apr 2012)

:


----------



## LineJumper (22 Apr 2012)

Pre battle meditation for my 'nucks.

GO!


----------



## HavokFour (22 Apr 2012)

_Never Forget_​


----------



## cupper (22 Apr 2012)

:rofl: :goodpost:


----------



## Infanteer (23 Apr 2012)

Well, a President's Trophy never seemed so useless until your team wasn't playing hockey in May.... :facepalm:

That being said, LA is a good team and the only reason they were seeded 8 was their slow start and off-game finish (dropping 2 to San Jose).  They played hard for 60 min, had solid defence and special teams, outstanding goaltending and their captain did what captains are supposed to do.  Dustin Brown had more goals then Daniel, Henrik, Booth, Kesler, Burrows and Higgens combined.

The better team won, and I hope they have some luck against the Blues.

That being said...Go Sens Go!


----------



## c.jacob (24 Apr 2012)

I hope nobody parked their car in downtown Vancouver last night.


----------



## Kat Stevens (24 Apr 2012)

GnyHwy said:
			
		

> *BRUUUUUUUU[size=36pt]WINS!!!!!!!!![/size]*




*[size=24pt]GOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLFFFFFFFIIIIIIIINNNNNGGGGGGG[/size]*


----------



## armyvern (24 Apr 2012)

Kat Stevens said:
			
		

> *[size=24pt]GOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLFFFFFFFIIIIIIIINNNNNGGGGGGG[/size]
> *


*

Kat, I believe that you may have mistaken them for the Leafs today. I'll bet you a beer, too, that when they wake up Thursday morning, the Bruins will still have some hockey to look forward to this playoffs.  > >*


----------



## cupper (24 Apr 2012)

Infanteer said:
			
		

> Well, a President's Trophy never seemed so useless until your team wasn't playing hockey in May.... :facepalm:
> 
> That being said, LA is a good team and the only reason they were seeded 8 was their slow start and off-game finish (dropping 2 to San Jose).  They played hard for 60 min, had solid defence and special teams, outstanding goaltending and their captain did what captains are supposed to do.  Dustin Brown had more goals then Daniel, Henrik, Booth, Kesler, Burrows and Higgens combined.
> 
> ...



Now you know my pain over the last couple of years.


----------



## cupper (24 Apr 2012)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Kat, I believe that you may have mistaken them for the Leafs today. I'll bet you a beer, too, that when they wake up Thursday morning, the Bruins will still have some hockey to look forward to this playoffs.  > >



I'll take that bet.


----------



## OldSolduer (24 Apr 2012)

[size=24pt]AYOOOOOOOOOOO --- GO COYOTES!!!!![/size]


----------



## Hammer Sandwich (24 Apr 2012)

cupper said:
			
		

> I really really hate the Penguins this year. They are forcing me to cheer for the Flyers. >




I'm just so tired of everybody out here droning on & on about *"Tid'nay Cross-bey"*, it was nice to see the Flyers destroy them.

Now I hope the Flyers get knocked out.  >


----------



## bridges (24 Apr 2012)

Three of the last four President's Trophy winners have been knocked out in the first round.  

Maybe they've been expending too much energy in the last month or two, jockeying for a playoff position which ultimately doesn't make a whole lot of difference.   

Go Former Jets Phoenix!


----------



## cupper (24 Apr 2012)

bridges said:
			
		

> Three of the last four President's Trophy winners have been knocked out in the first round.
> 
> Maybe they've been expending too much energy in the last month or two, jockeying for a playoff position which ultimately doesn't make a whole lot of difference.
> 
> Go Former Jets Phoenix!



The fourth I predict will be moving on to the next round tomorrow night.


----------



## bridges (25 Apr 2012)

cupper said:
			
		

> The fourth I predict will be moving on to the next round tomorrow night.



Say what?  The President's Trophy-winning team from this year is already out, and presently figuring out where to deal their former #1 goalie.  You must be referring to the #2 NY Rangers, and I'd tend to agree - but don't count out the Sens just yet.  A team that has a fair amount of talent and good morale can go a long way.


----------



## cupper (25 Apr 2012)

bridges said:
			
		

> Say what?  The President's Trophy-winning team from this year is already out, and presently figuring out where to deal their former #1 goalie.  You must be referring to the #2 NY Rangers, and I'd tend to agree - but don't count out the Sens just yet.  A team that has a fair amount of talent and good morale can go a long way.



Washington was President's Trophy winner in 2009 / 2010.

Detroit in 07/08

San Jose in 08/09

Vancouver in 10/11 & 11/12


----------



## armyvern (25 Apr 2012)

Faccccccckkkkkkkkkkk



Argghhhhhhhhhhhhh

Who the hell do I owe drinks to??

 :blotto:


----------



## cupper (25 Apr 2012)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Faccccccckkkkkkkkkkk
> 
> 
> 
> ...



WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!

k:

Next time you are in the DC area PM me and we will set something up! :cheers:


----------



## cupper (25 Apr 2012)

bridges said:
			
		

> You must be referring to the #2 NY Rangers, and I'd tend to agree - but don't count out the Sens just yet.  A team that has a fair amount of talent and good morale can go a long way.



Not sure who I'd like to see in the next round match-up.

If Rangers win, we play them.

If Sens drop the Rangers, and Devils drop the Panthers, we play Jersey.

If Sens win and Panthers win, we get Philly.

Ideal would be Jersey. Worst possible would be Rangers. Philly, meh.


----------



## PPCLI Guy (26 Apr 2012)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Faccccccckkkkkkkkkkk
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Take that Brad Marchand, you Rat-Faced Little Cretin!


----------



## GnyHwy (26 Apr 2012)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Faccccccckkkkkkkkkkk
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I will buy you one to mitigate your losses, right after I dust of my clubs.


----------



## Infanteer (26 Apr 2012)

All we need is for the Rangers to be shown the door, and this Playoff will be a complete 'changing-of-the-guard-gongshow'.


----------



## Kat Stevens (26 Apr 2012)

I say again:




			
				Kat Stevens said:
			
		

> *[size=24pt]GOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLFFFFFFFIIIIIIIINNNNNGGGGGGG[/size]
> *


*


out*


----------



## Hammer Sandwich (26 Apr 2012)

PPCLI Guy said:
			
		

> Take that Brad Marchand, you Rat-Faced Little Cretin!



Well said!!  :nod:

First the Pens out, and now the Broons.......this is turning out to be a delightful week indeed!


----------



## bridges (26 Apr 2012)

cupper said:
			
		

> Washington was President's Trophy winner in 2009 / 2010.
> 
> Detroit in 07/08
> 
> ...



I'm not sure what was the purpose of quoting that list - other than to prove my point that 3 of the last 4 President's Trophy-winning teams were turfed in their first round:  San Jose, Washington and this year's Canucks.   Detroit took the cup, but they were the 5th-last.    So thanks, cupper!       

Lately, what gets a team to the top of league play hasn't necessarily served them well in the playoffs.


----------



## bridges (26 Apr 2012)

I would ordinarily have supported the Bruins, but still irritated by how Tim Thomas took the Presidential congratulatory photo op last year and made it about him, instead of about the team.  So I'm not too sorry to see him go down.   Yes, it's petty...  :

Stats don't favour the Sens tonight - Rangers have never lost a Game 7 at the Gardens.  Here's hoping there's a HUGE upset.


----------



## cupper (26 Apr 2012)

bridges said:
			
		

> I'm not sure what was the purpose of quoting that list - other than to prove my point that 3 of the last 4 President's Trophy-winning teams were turfed in their first round:  San Jose, Washington and this year's Canucks.   Detroit took the cup, but they were the 5th-last.    So thanks, cupper!
> 
> Lately, what gets a team to the top of league play hasn't necessarily served them well in the playoffs.



You thought I was referring to the Rangers when I posted (or so I thought). So I was providing clarification.

I misread or misinterpreted that the past 3 of 4 winners were turfed THIS year.

Anyway, no matter.


----------



## bridges (27 Apr 2012)

OK.    

The Rangers' play last night was generally underwhelming, except for Lundqvist.  Hopefully for their sake he'll stay hot for the rest of the playoffs.

Too bad the Sens took their time ramping it up.  Tortorella summed it up:  “We defended our ass off in the third period.”  ...  :not-again:


----------



## 2 Cdo (27 Apr 2012)

bridges said:
			
		

> I would ordinarily have supported the Bruins, but still irritated by how Tim Thomas took the Presidential congratulatory photo op last year and made it about him, instead of about the team.  So I'm not too sorry to see him go down.   Yes, it's petty...  :
> 
> Stats don't favour the Sens tonight - Rangers have never lost a Game 7 at the Gardens.  Here's hoping there's a HUGE upset.



He wasn't the first player to not visit the White House, just the first under Obama and the press ran with it.

That being said, I don't give a rats ass about playoff hockey now that the Bruins are out. :'(


----------



## PuckChaser (27 Apr 2012)

bridges said:
			
		

> Too bad the Sens took their time ramping it up.  Tortorella summed it up:  “We defended our *** off in the third period.”  ...  :not-again:



The Sens didn't deserve to be there if the Rangers didn't spend the last 5 minutes of a Game 7, up 2-1, defending.


----------



## OldSolduer (27 Apr 2012)

Go Devils! (I like Marty Brodeur)

Go Coyotes! (Doan)


----------



## bridges (27 Apr 2012)

Doan - same here.   He's one of the few original Jets still playing.


----------



## Scott (28 Apr 2012)

I like the Preds and think they should have had the game last night. They've got a solid edge in goaltending, IMO, and I hope they can exploit it.

I'm still getting caught up - no hockey in Cuba.


----------



## krustyrl (29 Apr 2012)

I'd like to see a Philly- Phoenix  final.  And have it go a full 7 games.!     :nod:


----------



## OldSolduer (29 Apr 2012)

Go Phoenix!!!


----------



## armyvern (1 May 2012)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> Go Phoenix Quebec!!!



FTFY.

 >


----------



## PuckChaser (1 May 2012)

krustyrl said:
			
		

> I'd like to see a Philly- Phoenix  final.  And have it go a full 7 games.!     :nod:



That'd be awesome for my hockey pool!


----------



## cupper (1 May 2012)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Go Phoenix Quebec Winnepeg!!!



TFTFY too.  >

The Nordiques went to Colorado. Former Jets went to Phoenix.


----------



## Scott (1 May 2012)

I think Vern was alluding to the speculation that the Yotes all end up in la Belle Province. :nod:


----------



## cupper (1 May 2012)

Scott said:
			
		

> I think Vern was alluding to the speculation that the Yotes all end up in la Belle Province. :nod:



I'll believe it when the puck drops in the Pepsi Centre. The League has been trying to sell the Yotes for the past several years, only to have things fall through every time they said they were close to a deal.

But you have to give the guys on the ice great credit for putting all that BS behind them, and putting up better and better performances each year in the face of all that uncertainty, especially not knowing where/if your team will be playing next year.


----------



## armyvern (1 May 2012)

cupper said:
			
		

> I'll believe it when the puck drops in the Pepsi Centre. The League has been trying to sell the Yotes for the past several years, only to have things fall through every time they said they were close to a deal.
> 
> But you have to give the guys on the ice great credit for putting all that BS behind them, and putting up better and better performances each year in the face of all that uncertainty, especially not knowing where/if your team will be playing next year.



Ahhhhh yes, but things have changed here in la belle province* this *year ... we have no franco coach. What a difference that makes apparently.  >

La VDQ is ready & begging - with arms wide open!


----------



## cupper (1 May 2012)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Ahhhhh yes, but things have changed here in la belle province* this *year ... we have no franco coach. What a difference that makes apparently.  >



I'm hoping that the Molson's make the move and hire Pierre McGuire and get him the F off the air. 

And if they do move the 'Yotes, maybe we'll finally see the Cup come back to Canada (after it comes to DC though)


----------



## Dou You (2 May 2012)

cupper said:
			
		

> And if they do move the 'Yotes, maybe we'll finally see the Cup come back to Canada (after it comes to DC though)



Nah, the first place you'll see a Cup in Canada will be in Edmonton...you heard it here first folks!

The Oilers' solid young talent will help them blossom into a Pittsburgh Penguins-esque team soon (minus a "crybaby captain" obviously  >).


----------



## bridges (2 May 2012)

Dou You said:
			
		

> Nah, the first place you'll see a Cup in Canada will be in Edmonton...you heard it here first folks!
> 
> The Oilers' solid young talent will help them blossom into a Pittsburgh Penguins-esque team soon (minus a "crybaby captain" obviously  >).



I would love to see that (AFTER Winnipeg wins it), but we've heard this before.  The Oilers have been talking about their solid young talent for YEARS - but when any one of them gets to 'star' level - i.e. too expensive? -  he is traded for another bright future prospect, and tomorrow never comes.    :not-again:   Meanwhile it'd be nice if their veterans got back on their game.  It's good to see Captain Canada back where he belongs.


----------



## Scott (2 May 2012)

I thought Smyth was an UFA tho summer? He should be cheap(er) though, he's 36. And I am sure he wants to stay in Edmonton.


----------



## PuckChaser (2 May 2012)

Scott said:
			
		

> I thought Smyth was an UFA tho summer? He should be cheap(er) though, he's 36. And I am sure he wants to stay in Edmonton.



Yep, UFA: http://www.capgeek.com/players/display.php?id=551 He's already down to 4.5 million, probably would take a salary hit to stay in Edmonton to retire.


----------



## Scott (2 May 2012)

I think he's definitely going to take a hit in order to stay, possibly a big one. I can also see him, of all people, being the one to do so - based on what little I know, which is a little more than I do with most, based on some mutual friend's observations. I hope that's the case, it would be nice to see, and a good example to set. I have a feeling that his agent and the PA have different ideas though.


----------



## PuckChaser (2 May 2012)

We have to see what happens with the CBA first, it expires in September and there hasn't been much in the way of talk so far. Which may be a good thing that nobody is beating the war drums yet. Hopefully if they don't get an agreement they will just continue to play with the current one. I have a feeling player injuries are going to be a big topic. The NHL is doing a poor job of suspending headhunters, they need to let the players police themselves. No one is gonna throw an elbow if they have to eat a few punches or if their team's enforcer has to fight to defend an idiot.


----------



## Scott (2 May 2012)

That's what angers me so much about THN. They are full of articles about how the "knuckle draggers" need to be thrown out of the game yet they fail to recognize when ratings go up due to physicality or a survey that says that the vast majority of players like seeing fighting in the game. I do not condone the violence whatsoever, but this chippy shit and a lot of the more serious stuff would fast come to a halt with some players policing one another. It doesn't remove the need for extra punishment, it just ensures that dude will go to see Shanny with a couple of black eyes thus ensuring "two dimensional learning" ;D

I, for one, believe that both sides of the debate can be satisfied.


----------



## OldSolduer (2 May 2012)

Question:

The role of the "agitator"? You know the kind.....starts crap by sticking, hacking, spouting off then runs like hell when confronted.

Scott Stevens had a solution for that....ask Dino Ciccarelli, who while a skilled player, was an "agitator". Dino was yipping from the bench (safe distance, after all big bad Scott could have smacked Dino around all night) and Stevens told him to "tighten his chinstrap up ..you're next" or words to that effect.

Scott ran  over Dino like a cement truck over a bug next shift. 

 ;D


----------



## Scott (2 May 2012)

If a hit is clean and not directly targeted to injure someone then I have zero issue with it - on anyone, star or not.

The agitator role is a necessary evil of the game and when they are on "your" team no one has an issue with it, most of the time. Like how I rarely see Bruins fans getting riled about Marchand, to name but one example. All teams have "those" players.

I don't think there is a clear cut solution to the agitator. Someone, usually the team the pest is bugging, is going to end up on the losing end of the call. But occasionally we see the refs call for embellishment on the agitator when someone gives them a face wash and they hit the deck like they've been shot. Some more coincidental minors and a few well placed 10's would slow the agitating after the whistle and give those coaches a moment of pause.

I think the line is blurry.


----------



## OldSolduer (3 May 2012)

Scott said:
			
		

> If a hit is clean and not directly targeted to injure someone then I have zero issue with it - on anyone, star or not.
> 
> The agitator role is a necessary evil of the game and when they are on "your" team no one has an issue with it, most of the time. Like how I rarely see Bruins fans getting riled about Marchand, to name but one example. All teams have "those" players.
> 
> ...



I agree. Agitators are fine...to a point. They need to know when to back off.

Refs should start handing out unsportsmanlikes to the mouth pieces IMO.

 :2c:


----------



## cupper (4 Jun 2012)

So.....

Who would have guessed that the LA Kings would be one game away form sweeping in the Stanley Cup Finals?


----------



## Fishbone Jones (4 Jun 2012)

Just get it over with FFS. It's June already.


----------



## cupper (5 Jun 2012)

recceguy said:
			
		

> Just get it over with FFS. It's June already.



I can't let it go.  I'd have to wait until the season starts in October.  k:


----------



## bridges (5 Jun 2012)

I'm just glad the analysts are back to talking about hockey skills like passing, puck-handling, clearing the defensive zone, amazing saves, solid PK, etc.  The endless analysis of hits and concussions toward the end of  the regular season was getting tedious.

A friend of mine is in a playoff pool where one of the participants paid an extra fee to register his parrot just for fun, and the guy loaded up on LA Kings for the bird's roster.  Now the bird is winning the pool.  Who's laughing now!


----------



## Zartan (5 Jun 2012)

bridges said:
			
		

> A friend of mine is in a playoff pool where one of the participants paid an extra fee to register his parrot just for fun, and the guy loaded up on LA Kings for the bird's roster.  Now the bird is winning the pool.  Who's laughing now!



Somewhere there's a journalist wanting to write a story about a parrot-hockey-prophet.


----------



## c.jacob (18 Jun 2012)

So not one person voted for the Kings.


----------



## Scott (18 Jun 2012)

It's not like that's a huge deal, many teams got zero.


----------



## cupper (21 Jun 2012)

Well, it's official.

NHL released the 2012 / 2013 schedule today.

http://www.nhl.com/ice/schedulebyseason.htm

So we will be having a lockout as of September 15 when the CBA expires.


----------



## bridges (21 Jun 2012)

Scott said:
			
		

> It's not like that's a huge deal, many teams got zero.



Only one of them won the Cup, making that a point of interest.

Meanwhile, anyone following MLB this season?  Enough for a thread?


----------



## Infanteer (30 Jul 2012)

Dustin Brown was the Captain every fan wants leading their team and led the Kings on a tear through the Finals.  Turns out he is a classy guy off the ice too.

http://www.nhl.com/ice/news.htm?id=638834


----------



## bridges (1 Oct 2012)

With subtle words of encouragement (a.k.a. GTF On With It) to the warring parties, the Great One expresses a hunch that we'll be back on before the new year.  All right, then:  we should be ok!  

http://www.cbc.ca/sports/hockey/nhl/story/2012/10/01/sp-nhl-labour-talks-wayne-gretzky-optimistic.html


----------



## Kat Stevens (1 Oct 2012)

Screw the NHL and it's two groups of millionaire arguing over who's screwing who.  The only one getting screwed is the fans.  This is quite literally "strike three",  go Oil Kings.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (1 Oct 2012)

I have a great idea...............how about both sides settle for less of the percentage and then lower ticket prices.....


----------



## bridges (1 Oct 2012)

Kat Stevens said:
			
		

> Screw the NHL and it's two groups of millionaire arguing over who's screwing who.  The only one getting screwed is the fans.  This is quite literally "strike three",  go Oil Kings.



I was of that mind too, for a while, but then thought - if a principle is worth sticking your ground for, even when there's no money involved, then maybe it's worth it when there's LOTS of money too.  Maybe one or both sides have a valid principle despite all their money.  After all, if the rich abandoned their principles, where would we be?   



			
				Bruce Monkhouse said:
			
		

> I have a great idea...............how about both sides settle for less of the percentage and then lower ticket prices.....



 :nod:   Either there's a solution possible, or there isn't.  If there is a solution - then, given that the small businesses and the fans are the ones suffering the most, proportionately, the parties should rededicate themselves to arriving at the solution ASAP.  And yes, each will have to give up something.  We've paid enough.


----------



## cupper (1 Oct 2012)

Bruce Monkhouse said:
			
		

> I have a great idea...............how about both sides settle for less of the percentage and then lower ticket prices.....



Stop trying to apply logic to sports labour disputes. It will only make your head explode. ;D


----------



## cupper (1 Oct 2012)

I gotta side with the players on this one. The owners put forth and signed the contracts they did, with every intention of circumventing the salary cap / CBA, and now it comes back to bite them in the butt. And they expect the players to correct their mistake by taking a salary cut, either through change in percentage of revenue, how revenue is calculated, or increasing the escrow percentage held back until the end of the season.

Imagine if your employer came to you and said we had a great 7 years and doubled our profits, but because we gave everyone big raises, we now find that we're not getting as much as we were hoping, so we want to cut your pay. What would your aster be? And to put it into perspective, this comes after your boss did the same thing 7 years ago.


----------



## TN2IC (1 Oct 2012)

Kat Stevens said:
			
		

> Screw the NHL and it's two groups of millionaire arguing over who's screwing who.  The only one getting screwed is the fans.  This is quite literally "strike three",  go Oil Kings.



You and I have our differences.... but I must agree to this one. 100%


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (1 Oct 2012)

Actually, the only clowns I'm pissed off at, are the big name stars who sign to teams oversea's so that some player who just barely makes enough to feed his family is now out of a job............


----------



## Canadian.Trucker (1 Oct 2012)

Bruce Monkhouse said:
			
		

> Actually, the only clowns I'm pissed off at, are the big name stars who sign to teams oversea's so that some player who just barely makes enough to feed his family is now out of a job............


+1 to that.
Everything that is going on with the NHL lockout is pure and complete foolishness.  Both sides are being greedy about it all.  It's basically coming down to who can get their hand in the cookie jar the fastest.


----------



## JorgSlice (1 Oct 2012)

I think of it as the NHL's way of giving the CFL a bit of long overdue appreciation on the airwaves  

Go Stampeders Go!


----------



## bridges (1 Oct 2012)

Bruce Monkhouse said:
			
		

> Actually, the only clowns I'm pissed off at, are the big name stars who sign to teams oversea's so that some player who just barely makes enough to feed his family is now out of a job............



If you're right about the salaries of the displaced players, then agreed 100%.  

In the meantime - playoff baseball is about to start in MLB.   :nod:


----------

